# Postpartum Care & Depression After SHTF



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

While going through the boxes of baby stuff I have from when Roo was a loaf of bread got me thinking about childbirth and pregnancy when SHTF. That lead to postpartum care and even depression post-SHTF. 

Since we have a maternity thread for dealing with the other 2 aspects I think this one needs to be addressed as well.

I don't even know where to start with this one but it is a concern. I know there are herbs that can help but no clue which and how to use them let alone how a MAG or family unit would cope with this after SHTF.


----------

